# Autotrail dakota wanted



## bribsy (Jun 27, 2012)

Wanted autotrail dakota with 4 seatbelts.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

To help with your search and cast your net wider, IF you do Facebook there are a few Autotrail Owners groups there that have several thousand dedicated AT owners.

They are closed well run groups, but on contact you just advise their admins of your interest and you’ll be admitted

Pic of one below.

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Not sure the Dakota was ever produced with 4 seatbelts (I have owned one but it was some years ago)

Mine was an 03 plate on a Mercedes Sprinter, it was very marginal on payload with just two occupants.


----------

